# Hamilton 992b Railroad Watch



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

I was at a NAWCC meeting last week end and was looking for a watch that I could use most of my pocket watches you do not want to use becouse you are afraid to damage the case and they are just to good to take to work we have marts at every NAWCC club meeting I belong to and I saw this 992B for $250.00 US here is the info on watch Hamilton 992B,Size 16,21 jewel,lever set,adjusted to 6 position,railroad grade,serial no C441320 made between 1954-1956,stainless steal case.And I have been using this watch for 5 days and it has not lost any time that has surprised me the seller does his own work on the watches he sell's and told me it was up to spec's for the railroad. This was the first time it was ever true.It has been 55 years since this watch was made and I have some new wrist watches automatic's that I have paid double the price and they can't touch the time keeping of this one it's like it's a lost art on how to make a watch you think after 55 years they could make a watch that could keep up to a railroad grade watch that will not lose any time at least for a day.


----------

